# Greed For Speed



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

Hi,

I am getting Speed Greed. Currently have cable modem broadband via RCN. They offer now 4 tiers; I have the second lowest (affordable) called Mach 5 (not 5X faster than sound barrier as the marketing cuties clearly want U 2 conjure).

They also offer 10 at double the speed and more than double the price....and now Mach 20......which, I am sure, causes the coaxial to melt & set yr apt on fire....but you die FAST, ok?

In lieu of UNAFFORDABLE, I went to this site and ran test.....the results of which I did not understand, but I then downloaded some Dr. Speedy file they offered to tweak something I could not identify, forget actually locate....it tweaked, I saved and rebooted.
I feel emotionally better.....but have no idea if anything changed....or, if it needs to.

I am pasting wut this site found.....if anyone can differentially assess (no emergency, I am just getting spoiled is all....also want P D, 3.80 Optiplex) that would be fabulous.
_______________________ 

Intro FAQ Tweak Test Speed Tests Line Quality Line Monitor Whois Doctor Ping »» 

Tweak Tester Result
We have collected information from your trial download and upload.
Service:
isdndslcablewirelesssatellitefiber Download Speed kbit/s:

(the download speed advertised for your line) Operating System:
win95win98win98SEwinMEwinNTwin2kwinXPVistaMacLinuxFBSDSolaris Connection:
normalwinXPpppoerouterpppoeraspppoepppoA 


1. Your Tweakable Settings:

Receive Window (RWIN): 8576 
Window Scaling: 0 
Path MTU Discovery: ON 
RFC1323 Window Scaling: ON 
RFC1323 Time Stamping: OFF 
Selective Acks: ON 
MSS requested: 536 
TTL: unknown 
TTL remaining: 122 
TOS/TOS subfield: 0 
TOS/Flags: 
2. Test Download

Actual data bytes sent: 1024001 
Actual data packets: 1913 
Max packet sent (MTU): 576 
Max packet recd (MTU): 576 
Retransmitted packets: 0 
sacks you sent: 0 
pushed data pkts: 260 
data transmit time: 3.999 secs 
our max idletime: 237.3 ms 
transfer rate: 237529 bytes/sec 
transfer rate: 1900 kbits/sec 
transfer efficiency: 100% 
3. ICMP (ping) check

Target unpingable



Notes and recommendations:
Change MTU to 1500 (FAQ #652, #695)
We have no recommendations for <64k lines
download/use DRTCP .. (FAQ #578)
Read the tweak FAQ

Observations:
Good data stream (no/few rexmits)

Observations:
Become pingable
if you need basic packet loss tests done
Check tweak FAQ
____________________________________

Re being "PINGABLE" I think the general consensus is I am anyhow...if that means high energy  

Thanks so much,
Jill


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

*Ps*

Just learned to find this in THIS FORUM; I must be missing the Mach 5 part; will attach.
Thanks,
Jill


----------



## BuffaloChips (Oct 31, 2006)

OK, I said it elsewhere but here goes again. Go to www.speedguide.net. Browse through the files there and implement some of them. There is a small program you can download called TCP Optimizer that will set some of this for you. I usually get the prog., run it, click the little thing on the bottom that says "optimal settings" then click on apply changes. After that i think you reboot. You will get a bit of a boost from that. There are also some registry tweaks there that will help too. 

Also I came across something from PCPitStop last night that actually sped up my browsing. http://www.opendns.com . If you can use this it will speed things up a bit too!


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

It appears that you are connected to a server, This is because of the local area conenction. Best to speak to your network administrator before you go optimizing the settings which, potentially, could have fatal effects.


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

*Thanks Guys!*

I truly appreciate these responses....esp because this ain't no emergency.

I really am beyond ignorant re how various broadband options work.....except I do get the broader the band the bettah. A SERVER!!!!! Now, given everyone with cable mdem broadband has same connectivity from puter > moden.....would this B true for all cable broadbands? (as opposed, that is, to DSL) My building is hard wired for both Time-Warner (Road Runer) and RCN. Again, I have the latter not lowest speed but second lowest.

Also if shuld loose my mind and doubled my downstram speed to 10....all they have 2 to at head end is throqw a swsitch, right? So wut big deal there? Wut justifies more than twice the price?

Would all standard cable modem broadbands be connected to a server?

I know.....stupid, but if U don't know, U gotta ask.
Thaks again,
Jill


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Why don't you tell us the make/model of your broadband modem, any router, and the version/patch level of Windows you use. As for speed, I'm pretty happy with my Verizon FiOS service.


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

*I WILL, Johnwill!*

Thanks so much for helping, though I am starting to think I am being totally unfair and yes, greedy.

this modem is the one the installation guy brought....he had to drill new holes and route the coaxial from their J box and like that, of course:

Scientific Atlanta WebStar; DPC 2100 (made in 
China by Pandas....just kidding)

My desktop, main system: Optiplex GX260, 2.28; 1 GB of ram; two 80GB HDDs; W XP Pro....kept clean as whistle.

Also, the day they installed, I called RCN and nice guy tested the connection and said it rocked....basically.
Seems to work faster on my lappy I use a second edthernet cable for...yes ojnly one at a time: Alienware Sentia 223; Pent M, 2.00, 1GB of ram, 60 GB HDD.

Again, allow that I could just be being greedy....I should go get RCN menu.....will do this.

I so appreciate your help.....not even sure if this site is hallucination.
Jill

OK found it:

MegaModem Mach 20 | MegaModem Mach 10 | MegaModem Mach 5 | 1.5 Mbps Cable Modem | Performance | System Requirements | What You Need For Speed | Modem Purchase



Get the Speed You Need. 
Choose the modem that best suits you. If you need a state-of-the-art internet connection, try the RCN MegaModem Mach 20, which downloads and uploads extra-large files at blazing speeds. Or check out three other levels of speed and service: the RCN MegaModem Mach 10, RCN MegaModem Mach 5 and the RCN 1.5 Mbps modem. 

The table below lists the high-speed internet services offered in your neighborhood.



Service 
Speed 
Recommended Uses 
Availability 

MegaModem Mach 20 20.0 Mbps Download 
2 Mbps Upload 
Up to 350x Faster vs. Dial-up 
Download movies in minutes. 
View streaming video clips. 
Home networking. 
Teleconference with colleagues. 
Boston, MA 
Chicago, IL 
Lehigh Valley, PA*** 
Manhattan, NY 
Queens, NY 
Philadelphia, PA 
Washington, DC 

MegaModem Mach 10 10.0 Mbps Download 
800 Kbps Upload 
Up to 175x Faster vs. Dial-up 
Stay one step ahead of other players at RCN interACTION Games**. 
Trade photos and family movies quickly and easily. 
Work from home faster than ever 
Listen and Burn over 1,000,000 tracks of the latest songs from RCN interACTION Music**. 
Get the whole family in on the fun with RCN interACTION Kids**. 
Host your own website**** 
Boston, MA 
Chicago, IL*** 
Lehigh Valley, PA*** 
Los Angeles, CA 
New York, NY 
Philadelphia, PA 
Queens, NY 
San Francisco, CA 
Washington, DC 

MegaModem Mach 5 5.0 Mbps Download 
384 Kbps Upload 
Up to 90x Faster vs. Dial-up 
Get hundreds of game titles on demand with RCN interACTION Games**. 
Show off your favorite photos. 
Surf the web and find what you're looking for fast 
Listen and Burn over 1,000,000 tracks of the latest songs from RCN interACTION Music**. 
Get the whole family in on the fun with RCN interACTION Kids**. 
Boston, MA 
Chicago, IL*** 
Lehigh Valley, PA*** 
New York, NY 
Philadelphia, PA 
Queens, NY 
San Francisco, CA 
Washington, DC 

1.5 Mbps Cable Modem 1.5 Mbps Download 
384 Kbps Upload 
Up to 26x Faster vs. Dial-up 
Emailing friends 
Web surfing 
Boston, MA 
Chicago, IL*** 
Lehigh Valley, PA*** 
New York, NY 
Philadelphia, PA 
Queens, NY 
San Francisco, CA 
Washington, DC
__________________________________
I have the MegaModemMach (puhleeezzze, who R these marketing people???) 5.

Compared with DSL, yes, it is waaay faster....for first year, I am paying arond $30 a month.....they just told me it would be almost $63 for the 10......for the 20, I guess they take one arm and part of a leg.

Re "BLAZING" I think it's in the eye of the beholder, OK?

Jill


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

Afterwonder:

OK.....does the actual capacity of the physical modem per se impact downstream/data transfer speeds?

I thought it was just wut they do at the head end. Because if a)....I could just buy a bettah modem, right? Or not.

Nah....a) would be waay 2 good 2 be true, _right_?:4-dontkno 

Jill

Also....I have no router; when I need to update my lappy, I just hook up the ethernet cable I keep with it (the one RCN brought, it is longer) and reset the modem. Both companies hardwired sedtups excellent: amps & J-boxes on each landing in respective service stairwells.....they just show up, drill holes with giant masonry bit, connect their coax already over your door, thread it thru....unwind, staple.....you know.

How about I pour some hotsauce into the little Scientific Atlanta? (Kidding:grin: , everyone relax.)

Jill


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

*Ahah... I Think*

oK, just came upon this little cutie:

http://www.cable-modem.net/gc/modem_basics.html#how_fast

Apparently the claims cable providers make are dogs & ponies. Or, smoke & mirrors. Or.....wirtten by the imploding Carl Rove. :laugh: 

It also appears that a modem is a modem is a modem and "by any other brand would work as fast." (Maybe.) We remember this from Shakespeare, right? Who obviously had broadband.....go figa.:SHOCKED: 

Probably...if I had that GX620 I tracked on eBay....Pentium D at 3.80 with 2GBs of DDR2ram & mega FSB......I would C a difference (more greed).

But how would I know? I think the cable companies R driving this vehicle....and the rest of us R in the trunk.:sigh: 

But I am not sure.

Jill

Edit: Wut is an ethernet switch?
http://www.nettechdi.com/Premise/premise_connectivity.htm?gclid=CMzusceYw4gCFQ7eSgodiGvx_A

And why does it sound like something that can alter data transfer speed?

(And R the noises on top of the top penthouse in my building in December....Santa????? Is reason he has not brought me the new Optiplex that he still has dialup????):3-nuts: 
J.


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

OK, wait....

http://www.duxcw.com/faq/ics/diffrout.htm

Now, I am going to try to understand/decode this in last link..
J.

Edit: this above in link is written by sadists & members of a giant conspiracy, OK? I just realized, This is _REALLY _why "ethernet" has the word *ETHER* IN IT, ok? Does NOT MEAN THE UNIVERSAL AIR KIND....MEANS THE _ANESTHETIZING_ kind of ETHER....SO THEY CAN keep U in coma & MAKE OBSCENE PROFITS & be new arbiters OF "BLAZING." 

J.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

So far, the claims of Verizon for my FiOS service have held up.


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

*Ten Four....but...*

Hi, Johnwill:

Am little confused about your last post, given U have share this and I am happy 4 U.

Again, my building offers 2 options re broadband via cable: Time-Warner and RCN.......but I think this may be more than the average here in Manhattan.

Is your Verizon via cable modem? If so, how does your speed comport with wut I pasted re RCN Mach 5?

Thanks,
Jill


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

As you can see, I have 15mbit/2mbit service, and it comes close to the stated speeds. I have never seen a time where the speed has varied from my quoted bandwidths, even during the peak usage periods.

Here's the Verizon FiOS FAQ: http://www22.verizon.com/content/consumerfios/faqs/faqs.htm


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

Hi again....

OK, I C this is Verizon DSL. Will mention that few months ago, I tried it and, perhaps because this is Manhattan, was terribly disappointed and sent the modem back; they didn't want the adapters/block thingiesthey sent isolating the phone line to their modem from other lines.
I also found it was unreliable & inconsistent in its performance....at least here....

...and I will say that this Mach 5 thingy from RCN via cable, really is faster than my experience with Verizon DSL, given I guess, nothing comes thru the phone line....so I should probably just chill and get that this is fine and wut I can afford right now.

Thanks much,
Jill


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Actually, Verizon DSL and Verizon FiOS are totally different services. FiOS is optical fiber directly to the premises, I have a fiber to the interface in the basement, no copper anywhere. DSL is transmitted over the copper phone lines. So far my FiOS has been 100% reliable and consistent.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

i agree i had Verizon FiOS 15/2 and sometimes got faster speeds of around 17/3 and i loved it.

its not the same as DSL ! 
cable wise id go with Timewarner or if available Comcast


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

*O!*

O....Ok, I now C the difference....and it is vast re the varyng Verizons (VV).....but, hardwiring needs to be in place.....esp given I live in an 10 story landmark building here in Manhattan, and, as I mentoned, we are hardwired for two cable broadband services (whose packages can include everything else as usual)

So I can now C again......wut my best available options R....and should my speed gree get out of control at sme point, I could pay the obscene cost of the mach 10......but I have learned a lot and I thank all of U.:heartlove 

Jill


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Quite frankly, most folks won't see any difference between different broadband options unless they do a ton of downloading. I went with the FiOS because I suspect it'll be more reliable, and it cost the same as my previous Comcast service, so it was an easy choice. I wouldn't have paid more for the faster service, since the Comcast 6000/768 standard speed would be fine for my use.


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

johnwill:

Thanks for additional data; I C things in more accurate perspective now; if I had your option I would consider it, but funny part (not) my original thread title was accurate: I am being *greedy*....and like infant. All about need versus want......including CPU issues!!!! (For my particular applications.)

More worse (as they say): I like seeing myself as impervious to marketing ploys....but I now C I was total patsy re the 5, 10, 20. Honest. Also, pathetic.

Kinda like someone who lives and basically drives in a city...convinced they need a Masserati.

Or being in luv wit the idea of 4GBs of ram.....given, I just learned XP can only really employ 3! Or, that I got convinced that IDE drives Less Than SATA....also recently learned accurate stuff about that!

I am little silly putty person I now C.....re this technology.

Only thing I was clear on in this pernicious, commerce-driven stuff.....was Vista.

Shame on me.

But I also know way more now than before.

Thanks,
Jill


----------



## BuffaloChips (Oct 31, 2006)

Dude, don't feel alone. I have the need for speed as well. If I could afford a faster cpu of connection to the net, I'd have it.


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

Chips:

Thanks!!!! 
Should we go into rehab??????

OK no....looking within...LETTING LIGHTS COME ON....with help, IS rehab!!!!!

BUT YEAH......I track new drem puppies Optiplex GX620s on eBay.... Pent D, 3.80, 4 MBs of ram, way bettah video cards than mine...the good mini tower configurations---I have good Opti GX260--- those I track, often still under almost total, original waranty go for sometimes 1,100.....but only months ago at Dell they were like double that.

Bless U, Buffalo....now please pass the crack pipe:laugh:

Jilly


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

*Case Closed Screenie Attached*

As I surmised.....this not DSL Verizon which sounds amazing....not available in my building for the reasons which were obvious.......this is Manhattan, hardwiring 4 coaxial setups bottom line---esp in a perfectly run 18 story building....but it is always good to confirm.

Attached.

But we have two high end providers....and anyone willing to pay obscene money can harvest warpspeed.

Jill


----------



## BuffaloChips (Oct 31, 2006)

Well, I personally prefer to build my own computer. I despise manufactured computers. Too much hassle goes along with that. Like, NOT having a FULL copy of windblows.


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

*Chips*

Well...I personally prefer saving planet Earth and everyone on it ....but, along with building my own rig...I ain't qualified!!!! :laugh: 
Jilly


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

BuffaloChips said:


> Dude, don't feel alone.


Dude? With the name of Jill? :grin:


----------



## wilson44512 (Jul 28, 2006)

speed testing

http://speedtest.net/

http://internetfrog.com/

http://www.myspeed.com/pe/index.html


----------



## BuffaloChips (Oct 31, 2006)

Umm, I wasn't paying attention! LOL!

As far as not being qualified? I bet you could get plenty of help with what to buy and what to do to get it working. Hell, I made my wife put hers together once. She kept saying she wanted to know how, so. It really isn't that hard. The most aggravating thing I have encountered is getting the LED lights plugged in right so they work. It won't matter if you plug them in backwards, they just won't work.

I'm sure you could do it. You just have to know what you want to do with it, and the budget you are on. And a list of what you already have that can be use helps too. Like a good keyboard, mouse, monitor, cd/dvd (rom or burners) from your current rig, etc. Then start your search for the remaining parts and ask for help on what to buy to suit your needs.


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

*Johnwill* (U bet!):

Amazing of U, but we gotta cut people some slack....and whichevah gender, if U wear Babyphat jeans (not that Kimora designs diddly herself, nor does DIDDY:laugh: )....there is a definite Dudeness present......cause dudeness is _attitude_. 

OK, _Missy_ ....has dudeness, OK? The Dixie Chicks have the idea down....but not the true, in yr face essence. But I luv U (I mean it) for showing chivalry may not be dead.....just on Paxil.

*Wilson*:

Thanks! I will follow up....but my greed is dimnishing and because of this thread, I am more in "count yr blessings, Jilly" mode than TOO SLOW!!!! MODE.

*Chips*: Waaaay!.....very PC of U.....to have BEEN MAN ENUFF 2 shepherd the little female to address the chipset/heatsink stuff and get the Phillip's head out!!!!! This is wut our guys R 4, OK? (Chill: I can feel under it all U r loving.)

Seriously....I am very mechanical....have designed and built cabinetry....without breakikng a nail---have half a closet filled with hand & power tools & supplies.....but if Linderman here (Joseph, ;pundit in HDD forum) got into quicksand because of the mobo he chose /chipset thingy in his last build......I think, given how really solidly Optiplexes R made....I will just lust after THEM.....forget, knowing me building things....is I would end up spending a fortune falling in luv with components I do not need, e.g. G wiz Force $300 video card just because I would, well, fall, in luv with one. But exploring/considering this is interesting.

Yr. point re getting OEM OS with commercial systems really good; I nevah owned an actual full version OS......so U bet. But so far, so good....and then there is that classic MS Fascist thingy re how may systems U can install XP on legally.......MS=empty barrel with hole in bottom.....nothing is evah enuff 4 them. Course...they gotta pay their anti-trust lawyers, right? Or else how can they go on being ultimate Monopoly????? Have some EMPATHY, Dude.:smooch: 

Jilly


----------



## BuffaloChips (Oct 31, 2006)

Well, actually the thing about not having a full version of MS Windblows is because of the recovery system issue. At some point that crap becomes corrupt. And a burned disk? At some point it may just decide to NOT work at all. So, if you decide one day to totally format and partition your HDD and then your burned copy of the OEM recovery system DOESN'T work, YOU'RE SCREWED! Then, you have to call the manufacturer and hopefully you can PURCHASE a new copy so you can restore your 'puter. I hate that thought.

If it was up to me I would have a system with a bare MB, not a bunch of integrated crap. You get so limited that way. A couple of the integrated components go bad and then you have to get a new MB.

You just really have to think long and hard about what you want though. I would love one of the 7 series GeForce cards, but I can't afford it. Besides if I do go for one I will want to upgrade to PCI-e as well. So, new MB too! LOL!


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

Chips,

Re the G Force Video card issue....which I also raised....exactly. Then, U can go on putting money into a system which is practically obsolete at some point!

Re Restore disks....the set which came with my Optiplex....which system I got on ebay.....still shrink wrapped/sealed....and, I think in perfect condition. Same deal with Alienware Lappy....though when I found & fixed it....I had 2 use them 4 clean install.

So my take is....regular desktops put together by one of the 2 putting togetherers of PCs....OK maybe more than 2...more like 5.....garbage quality and also loaded with garbage software & peripherals to up the price.

At least the Opti line....also like the HP Brio line....lean and mean and built to last for businesses.

Integrated everything, totally......but if U look inside an Opti tower....you will melt at the way everything is made....and, there are like 5 pairs of extra rails...like adorable little green skis.. neatly lined up against the case interior. 

From my War and Peace length Backup HDD Miseries thread here.....I learned I needed better PSU.....had already doubled my RAM......now have two new IDE HDDs & the right softward for incremental updates on my backup drive.....and with the right system....you do have options.

And I dunno....like cars....the individual parts cost wwaaaay more than if U get the carefully chosen thing already put together....isn't that one of the upsides of mass production????? Also the reason for chop shops??? I mean what a brand pays Seagate for a gazillion HDDs, or Sony for Opticals.. is waaaay less than wut we pay on like Newegg, right?

I would nevah evah get a system with their bundled monitor or KB---forget printer.....or software......that dumb I ain't. Not interested in anyone else's version of bells & whistles....they are mainly garbage......I want rock solid, configurable, upgradable....and fast as lightning.

Yes, there is a downside to integrated....but also sometimes an upside. We all know propietary....usually only downside.

Alienware Sentia 223 I found (yes, FOUND) and put right....needed new KB (among other things)....found one on on lappy parts site, it weighed like an ounce, made like garbage....with shipping was $108...probably cost $4.77 to make, OK? I mean it......I will even put a pic!!!! Just uploaded 2. For Real...this was just after I installed the new one, original one missing 2 keys & retainers.....ONE HUNDRED EIGHT DOLLARS. U think Alienware (now owned by Dell) paid that????????????

Were I a gamer....that would be a whole other thing.

But I am not.

Jilly


----------



## BuffaloChips (Oct 31, 2006)

Well, I don't look at high end manufactured rigs because they are so far out of my price range it isn't even funny! Most of the manufactured **** these days don't come with a recovery disk, it is on the hard drive. If you want a hard copy you have to burn it yourself. Maybe those you are talking about do come with them, but it doesn't matter. Since I already have butt-loads of software, that isn't a concern for me. That is why building my own doesn't matter to me. I don't have a hard drive full of OEM software that has to be thrown away with my old system. As for upgradablilty, hell, even the DELL XPS line doesn't seem to have much of that. That is a fairly high-end computer. I know a guy that bought one for 1700 bucks last year. I could have used some parts off his old system and spent about 700 -800 bucks and built a better system. Plus, he threw away a system that had FULL version XP as well as all the apps that were on it (full versions as well). I could have saved him 1000 bucks! And it would have been a much better system! That price also included a new 17 inch flat panel monitor. I was going to use his old case, cd/dvd burner, PSU network card and sound card. Thev rest was going to be new.


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

*Point Taken, Touche...like that.*

Chips....Ok not only do I get yr point, I relate; I found all my puters except this Opti in the garbage of my building....and fiddled and learned & fixed and did all kinds of insane stuff.

I also despise waste, planned obsolescense, consumers who know the look and cache marketing creates, the price of everythng and the value of nothing....and my friends who know nothing about their puters and who pay obscene money for service contracts in home....where some guy shows up with an IV.....sometimes just to install an upgrade stick, OK?

I get it. When I threw out my found in garbage, second puter old Compaq Presario....I gutted it first. Except for the sticks which no modern puter can use.....but even the floppy drive, OK?

But re burned OSes....common, with MS product codes and Validation software..isn't that like a car crash waiting 2 happen???

On the other hand, I stand by what I have shared about the Optiplex line, and if you check out whichevah Optiplex GX620s R currently being offered on ebay....not the smallform configurations, the mini towers....which are very not mini; not the plain P4s with hyperthreading, but those with good Pent D chips & DDR2 ram.....U will get sense that U can get pretty amazing systems if you are patient and picky....you bet with original Mfg restore disks w/XP Pro & MS code visible 2 all...for amazing prices considering wut U get.....and quite upgradable..... also solid, and also far less than wut they went 4 only few months ago via Dell.

Resourceful humans can, I am sure, put together a system from ad hoc parts....and end up saving money. But I would not do that; I would (again) choose a part...then C the bettah one, then the mo betta one....and be like "OK, what the H...I am doing this, why not get the ultimate one, I deserve it!" 
I would do this with every single part, OK? I KNOW IT. 

I would end up spending _way_ more than someday getting the GX620 of my dreams......and then, getting the mach 20 broadband RCN offers....which I now would not even ask the price of, OK? I am still trying to not lust for the 10 which I did ask for and learn the price of (as per above).

Do I download videos? No. Other huge files? No. Do I NEEEED RCN Mach 10, forget 20? More puter than my two current XP systems? (I will nevah run Vista, no way) NO. I JUST _WANT_ THEM ,artytime OK?

Thank U,
Jilly


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

PS: as per example:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Dell-Optiplex-G...QQihZ002QQcategoryZ140070QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Have seen this with even faster chip..upgradable to 4mB of ram....can mount yr own floppy drive.....some at auctions, some buy now.....stll too expensive, but even now, little ovah half what these went 4 at Dell & still do.

Also know....that U can find the reinstallation disks for many, many systems....on eBay. Including now the GX620s.

Calculate wut it would cost to build this or a similar system yourself.

U also learn the marketplace this way.....wut things R really worth....not wut they go for retail. And yes, there are exceptions...learning curve like everything else. Also gotta assess the vendor and often ask questions.

I am waiting until the prices fall.....or I do.
J.


----------



## BuffaloChips (Oct 31, 2006)

ReBurned OSes? What are you talking about? I said I have FULL VERSION software, the kind I don't have to throw away with the old computer. There's a difference here. What you get with those systems is OEM and HAS to be thrown out with the system. That's all I was pointing at. Meaning simply, if you get the full version stuff and build the new one yourself, it can be transferred. But, I'm sure you know this.

As for that Opti, I do believe I can build a BETTER system for 800 bucks! If not, very close in performance.

When it comes to what is better than what and what is better than that. It is all subjective. I have done all the review sites and talked to people that I know about what is better than what and so on. I still ended up with something that disappointed me. And I have ended up with something that others said was trash that exceeded my expectations greatly! I have a GIGABYTE MB right now that people said was not worth a crap that runs WAY better than a SOYO ultra platinum MB that I used to have that I was told was ALL THE RAGE. I was told that SOYO products were the best. In the end, I'm not trying to convince you it is the best way to go. I'm really saying it is just my way. I have a lot of software that I can use, so I have no worries about that.

In the long run, if I ever manage to learn enough about linux, I will transition away from Microshaft and their crappy products.


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

*Yes...Subjective*

Chips:

I am not throwing down, babe....just having exhange abolut important an interesting things & trhng to stay open.

Re the burned issue....I c your post on that referred 2 burned OEm reinstallation disks....sorry, My Bad.....but I missed it because I can't imagine restore disks from a given Mfg for a given system would evah become "corrupt" if U take normal care of the disks....so maybe I am missing something.

My current Opti from eBay from lttle ovah a year ago.....was used and so fabulolus bargain....and it pristine shape. down the road, that wold be my gameplan for wut I want and is now littlke too pricey.

I agree with your assessment of MS.....esp vs. MAC technology, esp re unimaginable vulnerability and all the rest, neva get why, when I delineate, some people go off and trivialize the facts and are like 
"MS Bashing!!!"

Guess those R the people al,ready lned up to buy final version of Vista......and the new puters they will probably need to run it. I dunno......trying to nagivate thru snake pit, OK? and dedtermine which are actual snakes and which R Koala bears.

This site brings the lenses to get there.....it is amazing gift.

Maybe some day I will build a rig!!!!!! (right after I build a Lear Jet) But I would have to know a lot more about mobos, chip sets and compatibility thingies, & esp dual core chips and wut they really luv and do not luv.....stuff I now find pretty overwhelming......the complexity of ICBs scares me, little diodes 7 fuses....even if we don't really need to know about them totally.

But I get where U R coming from and respect anyone who pushes commerce out from behind the wheel of their Corvettes, slides ovah from the passengers' seat.. and DRIVES.

Best,
Jill


----------



## BuffaloChips (Oct 31, 2006)

What I meant about the burned restore disk thing is that a lot of those manufactured computers do not come with a pressed copy of the system restore. 

Like my sister's computer is an HP and the system restore is evidentally on the hard drive. I don't even know if it can be burned yet. I have been looking for it for a while now. The other day I was at her house and rebooted her computer and noticed when it started back up it said restore hit f10. Unfortunately her function keys don't work! LOL! 

I will say that I do not like the fact that the Opti has onboard video and I don't care much for ATI. I'm not much into Intel's products. If I did get one it would be a Core2 not a Pentium D. D's burn too much power and run too hot for my taste. just look at the difference in a D's heatsink and an Athlon's. The D's is almost twice the size!

But, they say the Core2's are cooler than the Athlon is these days and way outperform them! So, I say, "Way to go Intel!" Finally got the crown back!

I'm just an unredeemable AMD nut!


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

*Chips, Chips...& Chips.*

Hi....yes, whole chips thingy Byzantine, though I havenot-- seen one from a Buffalo in person....I do luv Buffalo (not to imply I am getting into yr personal stuff, OK?)---but when buffalo stop by to ask to use the bathroom...I reluctantly have to say no; bathroom very small. 

But I do C MANY pundits on this site who build their own rigs & choose Athlons....and I always look....cause I LEARN THIS WAY, ok?

MY OLD but indestructable HP Brio..haven't gotten it out for oveah a year....HAS A CELY!!! When I got clear on the as often unjustified bigotry against celies.....I saw it was pretty cool chip! Yes, I mean both ways.:smile: 

Soooo.....you bet, nobody should equate price/cache---not HDD cache, cache with accent over last e (cashaaaayyyy)---- with quality!!! Necessarily.

Put that in yr pipe, Jimmy Choo!!!!!! Not all of us R as dumb as we look, OK? Also now Jaguar.....not Intel Inside.... Ford.

It's a mine field, babe---again, dogs ponies, special effects, imagery......caveat emptor......no place affording bettah empting & caveating....than TSF. ray: 

For Real...not only astonishing, worldclass problem solving for the near psychotic with PC Misery....but EDUCATION. And...HELPING US TO LEARN FROM experts, EACH OTHER AND OURSELVES. 

RELEASE THE balloons!!!!!!!! O wait....not that little one at the bottom....: "New updates R ready 2 B installed, *CHUMP*":laugh: .....no, I mean the GOOD, happy balloons!!!!!!!

Jilly

PS Compaq/HP cust service atypical....still. U may even B able 2 real time chat them online.....red & white, pretty site, too. Bet U could get real restore disks for yr sister's system....at way less than U think. Wut do U have 2 loose to check, it????? Learn ALL YR OPTIONS!!!

J.


----------



## BuffaloChips (Oct 31, 2006)

Well, as for my sister's system. I haven't had the opportunity to do much as of yet. She lives about 50 miles from me. Just hate the aspect of the OEM thing. Also for some reason lately she has been getting this pop up when she boots her system that says her copy of windows is not genuine. I have to take the time some day soon and find out how to remedy that. Especially since the software came with the system.

Now, to the Celerons. They are notorious for their overclockability. So, I don't think they are necessarily bad chips. Not sure if there was a point where their durability and overclockability went away or not. It was just always keeping them cool and stable. Never kept an eye on that stuff since I have been a hardcore AMD nut. 

It is just in the recent past the AMD chips have been able to perform more functions per clock cycle and use less power doing it. That is one of the reasons that a 2 GHZ Athlon can outperform a 3GHZ plus pentium. Then you get into the heat issue.

Now, with the entrance of the Core2's AMD has to get off their asses. Now I hear there is a Core2 quad core and AMD is working with nVidia to get a dual processor MB designed to compete for now. They are calling it a 4x4. They also claim it will have support for quad core processors too. Imagine that! A total of eight cores on one system! What in the hell will you do with all that processing power??

I think it is time they stopped trying to see how many cores they can cram in there and get back to making the total systems faster. I wish all the hardware manufacturers would get together and work on designs that would truly make it ALL work together at the same speed! Why do we have CPUs at one speed, the video card at another, the memory at still another, etc.? Kinda stupid to me.

Hell, if they all really wanted to make more money that would do it. If you upgrade the CPU you would have to upgrade the GPU and RAM if you wanted the system to run to its full potential! And, why not video cards with upgradeable GPUs? Or RAMDACs or whatever they call them. But, I really digress!


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

Wrong.

U do not digress, you free associate and share interestingly now, raise good issuses, offer good data, postulate productively. (Breathe.)

But I too have stress over where threads meander organically and so violate perimeters of forums....worry about managers & mods stressing......except, unless we experience holistically/syngergistically....we nevah really SEE.

Re your sister's "not our legit garbage" error message thingy.....if I may suggest best way to deal with this one is horse's mouth....which is wut U R paying for anyhow....and they will respond and U might get a good MS techie. Just do MS passport and get a case number.....give them the responsibility, it IS THEIRS, THAT IS WUT THEY GET PAID FOR WITH OUR MONEY.....AND THEY WILL WORK WITH u TO RESOLVE THIS.,

I did it when 8 hotfixes downloaded into my Sentia and WOULD NOT INSTALL.....LADY i FIRST GOT KILLED HERSELF IN FRUSTRATION, then guy pushed her corpse out of the way out there, took ovah, and over time.....we got it solved.

THIS is wut we pay for, OK? Including OEM OS version. It IS THEIR JOB/RESPONSIBILITY; it's their garbage....they have a gazillion people with brooms and mops to clean up. Few months ago, I reliazed this and it was right thing. Remember, copy of this OS is Not pirated!!!!!

Re chips..... Chips, you rail against integrated/commercial....but also want standardizing.

Competition in plumetting new PC market fierce & desperate....so individual Mfgs gotta come up with stuff to whet our appetites...create dissatisfaction with wut we have....lust for what we do not. I am too ignorant to know how a system can be faster without chip with data golng all ways in as many conduits as possible.....as much ram as possible, as much voltage as possible, highest HDD rpms....I just don't get it....

...forget, my P 4 desktop is 2.26GHZ....and we know U need 3 to support even hyperthreading......which was made obsolete by dual core, quad core....not obsolete, just way less sexy, OK? Like DDR versus DDR2.

But only by trying to disginuish themsleves in some sometimes APPARENT way hoping to make people salivate and reach for credit card...can mfgs sell new HARDWARE.
THE COLORS & CONFIGURATINS OF LAPPIES.....ARE FINITE, ok? AND AGAIN, MIKNE HAS eyes. Maybe Ok for pre pubescent boys wearing baggies....but common.

Then there are the traps, e.g., all in one peripherals...does it all, weight 3 ounces, with rebate costs $.67, made of recycled panyhose....and lasts 14 mins... multifunction all in one dubbing optical drives.....seductive to some....but always total garbage....cheap, badly made.......I want things with clear identity...every part dedicated to single function....made 2 last. 

If I wanted cheap, multiple personalities...I would cut to the chase & rent SYBIL, OK?:leb: 

Yes, Celeron fabulous....but if you choose decent size tower...and don't get sucked into smaller is bettah..the heat from Pent chip becomes less of an issue and also don't do too many things CPU intensive....at least that is my take......but real techies do luv the Althon.....I am not up do that discernment yet. And my tiny, 4 pound with batt in it Alien has Pent M, 2.0....but I bought it a cooling pad...aluminum, which also is kinda like a giant heat sink....and that puppy runs cool now. For a lappy which is basically a very clever and warpspeed toy/sliver.

Remember, they R responding to the the marketplace.....faster, smaller, lighter, cuts yr hair and does yr pedicure..... takes 10 MP pics and files yr taxes.

So maybe U ARE MEANT TO ALWAYS BUILD YOUR OWN!!!!

Ponder using MS Passport as it is meant 2 B used.....wut U pay 4.....your sister's OS will get validated. Unless she is on some watch list.:wink: And yes, she will need a photo ID.:laugh: 

J.


----------



## BuffaloChips (Oct 31, 2006)

With the sister's system, it will be interesting to find out if it is in her name or her astranged husband's. He actually bought it while he was in Kuait the first time. The one he built her died because he had been too lazy to keep it clean. The heatsink clogged up with dust and overheated the CPU. So, he opted for a manufactured system. When he could just have bought the parts and I could have put it together for her. Such a dumb-***!

As for the size. If I had my choice, I would have a FULL TOWER case. I want one. They are just so damned expensive. I have a mid-tower now and I keep the sides off it to help keep temps down. Although, my Athlon 64 3200+ reports temps about 20 degrees lower than my standard Athlon 2400+ did both running at 2 GHZ. People say it's that heat spreader, but I don't know.

Standardizing is not the total intenet of my earlier statement. I just meant that they get things to the point where all the different parts to run at the same speed as the CPU. Instead of CPU at one, GPU at another, RAM at yet another, and so on. But, it would be limited unless the RAM and GPU had overclockability or simple upgradability, of the GPU anyway, if you moved up to a faster CPU. A pipe dream, I know. 

That's like many years ago video cards and some sound cards had expansion slots for extra memory. But, I never ever saw the memory sticks that went into them. So, what were they really for? Never even knew anyone that knew where to find them.

We would probably end up the same way. There would be an expensive card that you could upgrade memory and GPU on. Then when you wanted to do it, no dice! Can't find the parts, obsolete!

That is the thing that amazes mein this arena. You can go out today and buy the TOP OF THE LINE everything today and in three months or less, half of it is already nearly obsolete. Two or three new generations of better stuff are already on the shelves.

This is why I lust for the best, but get what I need to do what I want to do.

As for digressing too much from the thread's subject. I think we still have been talking a fair amound about things relating to speed. Managing heat, overclocking, Manufactured vs. home built, etc. Maybe all aren't completely about the subject, we still aren't so far off track, I guess.


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

Chips:
More interesting stuff; yes your sister's almost ex, sad....sounds like depressed; yes the bigger the tower the betta as I already raised....another reason I only look at the mini-tower Opti configuration....which is full sized tower....also why I chose my current Opti.

Re expansion slots 4 video-audio cards...I had no cllue....but my take is, the newere, the smaller the the crummier/sleazier....made in China by 7 year olds for $.37 an hour...that is actual number...globalization, & its underlying agenda: ultimate evil......so cheap parts R made to B disposable....I mean it....even including phone/FAX modems ......someone gave me an old one 4 years ago from a dead old Dell....it it was so stunning....YOU Could flash it, OK? (Us Robotics) i KNOW, BECAUSE i DID IT!---I was told it was a HARDWARE MODEM.....AS OPPOSED TO THE CHEAP TRASH THEY TURNED INTO.....I can't throw it away because of what it represents; I TAKE IT OUT AND JUST LOOK AT IT AND IF NOURISHES ME. Old moden I was given....actual paradigm for warpspeed declne & fall of quality.

Re overclocking...I am clueless...just always felt it was kinda like tricking out a car beyond wut its real capacity is...or trying to use an electric tool for applications beyond which it is designed for.....I have no clue.

Bottom line....not getting sucked into the ploys of commerce (my battle right now as per this thread), and identifying wut U need for YOUR APPLICATIONS, observing diminishing quality....as opposed to function, learning, taking back your own brain & eyes, wthaevah.....and not rolling ovah & settling.

But don't give up on restoring or validating your sister's OS....MS doesn't care wut name it is in...they care if there is a legit product code....puters end up having more than one owner, right? Well not much.....again, "disposable mentality sickness""....Kleenex mentality....which is why I have the Alienware lappy, now perfect---no, bettan than perfect....with this one's specs, still goes for over a thousand on eBay.......pathetic.

Do not let em gettcha, Chips!!!!!

Jill


----------



## BuffaloChips (Oct 31, 2006)

Oh, I can promise you they aren't going to get me down! I full well plan to get her system straightened out. her system was purchased brand new. The only explanation is someone managed to pirate her product id number and somehow got it listed as legitimate there before she tried to certify it on her system. Always possible.

That old modem, yeah, I remember when they were like that. I remember when you could flash a lot of firmware that you don't anymore. Amazing what has become throw away these days.

Overclocking isn't a big deal. If you know the operating temps for the processor, especially the max temp, you can play easily. All you have to do is keep an eye on the CPU temp at times when it is at heaviest use and keep it as cool as possible and stable. But then that is when cooling alternatives come into play. Like water coolers. But it is really for gamers. If you don't game, you don't really need it except to see what you can make it do.


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

Yo....trying to work, but when I hear mail come in...I can't resist.

OK, again, if U use MS Passport re your sister's OS issue and wait until one of their humans contacts U...and they will, U can straighten this out, I mean it.

Yes! That is right word! firmware! Thank U. Again, when I gutted that old system I installed that modem in....I kept it just to remind me of real Deal versus junk.

Yes I saw the cooling challenge immediately when computers took ovah my being....also why I then got no new notebook has decent life expectancy. This is opposite doggie life wherein the smaller the doggie....the longer the potential life. OK that was nuts....but also accurate.

Re overclocking...I now get more of it! Thanks! But get this: nobody with a uterus games, OK? Anyone with uterus does...probably also reads NFL playbook...cause she thinks that is wut will keep her hookup going. Aaaand......also mainly gender-indigenous: doin stuff just 2 C if U can, often without thinking; climbing the mountain cause it is there, installing Vista Beta because it existed.....and trust me, I am no way dissing females.

Though I just rememberd once....driving a friend's vehicle on Thruway....just to C the speedometer reach the top. OK, that was PMS, I think.:smile: 
But I luuuuv that we two genders are perfectly opposite equals in so many ways....and under it all the same. 

This perfection, 180 degrees opposite everything Microsoft produces.If the above isn't PC...politically correct, not personal computer....TOUGH, ok?
Jilly


----------



## BuffaloChips (Oct 31, 2006)

Oh, yeah, spaeking of MS. Have you seen what they are up now? This **** of filing suit against users of Linux distro's? I have to ask, "How much money is enough?"


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

Chips!

No, I had not heard....but it will nevah B enuff....also power and by whatevah means necessary, keeping the world hostage....sounds like replay of the Netscape evil.
Gobble, gobble.

Now....check THIS cutie out---last post;

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f90/new-grisoft-in-the-house-123605.html#post704122

Jill


----------



## BuffaloChips (Oct 31, 2006)

Well, look it up. They are claiming patent infringement. They are threatening to sue linux distro customers in order to extort money from the companies themselves. Novell has already signed an agreement. Now they are after Red Hat. Next it will be Suse and Linspire and so on.


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

I believed U the first time. And use the link above......this is part of the insatiable and faux as well......again, said it a million times: THIS IS NOT CAPITALISM.

Also remember....Gates invented nothing really; he was just a worldclass opportunist and exploiter of Other Peoples' Brilliance........again, C above.

Jill


----------



## PC person (Feb 2, 2006)

As for speed, does anyone here have VDSL? I'm not even sure where and if it's offered yet, but when I get my own place I'm going to ask the landlord/real estate agent if I'm within range of it.

Doesn't cable slow you down? Sure it's sometimes faster than DSL, but you are sharing the bandwidth from your neighborhood node. And, in my case I am sharing it on 2 levels, both with my neighborhood, and then with the other people in my house connected to the wireless router. 

So, if there were 3 people in my neighborhood I'd be sharing the bandwidth with them, divided by 3, and if there were 3 computers in my house on and connected to the router, it would be divided by another three? So, in can be much higher if no one is using it at the same time you are, but with DSL you have a direct connection to the local central office.


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

Hi, PC:

Well....were I some expert, I would not have posted this thread, right? So, factor that in.

But.....as I think I said, I tried VDSL and it was pathetic. Anything which comes thru a phone line....is inherently hobbled. And...it has vulnerabilities cable does not.

As for cable & wut U put forth....it all depends on the hardwiring of the provider: if a building is properly wired....with apropriate interim amps in accurate anticipation of maximum usage....then no DSL with evah compare, evahhhhh.

Also depends on if cable privider has capital outlay to keep up, i.e. from plain coaxial to fiberoptic. NOTHING BEATS FIBEROPTIC....we have it here.

But I can't wait for real experts to weigh in; I know I will learn a bunch.

Jill


----------



## BuffaloChips (Oct 31, 2006)

Well, as for AVG anti-windows! I have tried it three different times. Every single time it hosed up windows until I removed it. I couldn't do ****! And it wasn't because there were any viruses or anything, it just wouldn't work! My opinion, it sucks and blows at the same time!

As for DSL. From my understanding, you don't share bandwidth from your house to the local node. And depending on where you are, that might be the ned of your street! So, don't take that as any guarantee. Although where I live the DSL service is pretty good compared to the city cable internet. Now, if I could get Comcast cable internet, that would be a horse of a different color.

When toy get down to it though, you aren't really sharing as much bandwidth as you think. I have a 3 Mb cable connection. My wife and I can sit down together and play Unreal Tournament 2k3 or 2k4 together over the net if we choose to. And if the right bandwidth throttles are in place you will never know that there are any other people sharing the line.

When the city first opened up the cable system we began having a problem in the evenings after 4 pm. We went to the office and asked about it. We were told that there was something that was overlooked when they set up the system and all the kids were getting home from school and eating all the bandwidth downloading music and such. They said that they had to order something to install in the nodes or something to prevent the bandwidth from being used up like that. Since then, things have worked pretty smooth.

The VDSL thing soulds good. But, it is very new tech. Maybe sometime in the near future it will work like it is supposed to. Wow, 52Mb sounds great! I'm not gonna hold my breath though.


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

Quick reply:

GAMING WITH THE MISSUS!!!! wAAAY.

You do get we R addressing the singular & formidable AVG anti virus by Grisoft, yes? NnnnnnnahIII dun thin so. That you get this.

Were U gaming when you typed that?

Jill


----------



## BuffaloChips (Oct 31, 2006)

No, I wasn't doing any gaming when I typed that.
Lately, the wife and I plat Trackmania Nations together.
And yes, I was talking about that trashy piece of crap AVG anti-windblows!


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

Forgive me, but I don't think the formidable AVG makes anything anti windows..literally, figuratively, metaphorically. Their realized MO....is polar opposite. 

If U had some kinda bad experience with anything Grisoft---actually need to think it messed your puter...U R doing "The dog ate my homework." 

And that, babe.....nevah went platinum. Know wut am Sayin'?
Jill


----------



## BuffaloChips (Oct 31, 2006)

LOL!

Actually, no, I don't know what you're saying. Because, literally it messed up my windblows on three separate occasions! The specific reason I tried it was I kept reading about how good it was, and it was FREE! The first time i thought, "Maybe they're just new and have some bugs to work out." The second time I was pissed. The third time I thought they just plain sucked and everyone else was just lucky.

Who knows, maybe I'm just the UNLUCKY one! But for now I have eTrust EZ Anti-Virus free for a year. I got it through www.freeafterrebate.info , so maybe later on I will try again. If it's still free.


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

*Spinnning*

OK...just came home and saw this....C, when something messes wit wut I know via empircal experience and the Gremlins over time.....and I C someting like this....my whole head turns into a Seagate and spins at 15K, OK?
Would lke 2 have a time machine so I could be there, during this incident to C wut U shared unfolding for myself.
For Real......that is exactly how I feel at this moment.

Am more focused when something doesn't work than when it does; in latter, gotta find out WHY.....it's part of who I am. Makes everyone like "Wut R U......2 years old? You gotta know everything about everything?"

Well...YEAHHH, ok?

Tired of anyone feeling this is Bad Thingy.....course THEY HAVE TO CALL BUILDING STAFf TO SCREW IN THEIR LIGHTBULBS, ok? Or again, Geeksquad human to bring mem stick and install it.

OK...sorry, am little nuts today. I mean more than usual nuts.

Jilly


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

Just one more..no 2, (1) above should be "former" not "latter"....and (2), I would seriously like 2 know if any other human evah had AVG mess anything up in any system....I mean I just want 2 get to bottom of this, OK?

Norton I could understand; McAfee maybe. Only thing I can think of is some kind of software conflict. Wut kind of firewall U got? You didn't have any other anti virus loaded/running actively when U downloaded AVG, right? Get some anti-malware interface popping up? HOW did it mess wit yr OS exactly????

You got W Defender? (Elch) Was setup file corrupt?? Have XP firewall enabled? Administrator's rights? Did U present photo ID?:grin: :sigh: 

J.


----------



## BuffaloChips (Oct 31, 2006)

Well, I think once I might have had Zone Alarm. But, I don't think I was using it at the time I first tried. I know one time I had Windows firewall running. Once nothing at all. Maybe it's just my particular copy of XP? I don't know.

As for other things that never seemed to work worth a damn on my systems. McAfee never worked for anything. And Norton Internet security doesn't like my system either. At least when I was running the Duron 750, the Athlon XP 2400+ and now my Athlon 64 3200+.

Might be the copy of it I have though. It came with a MB I bought when I got the Duron off my BIL. I kinda like Norton Anti-Virus though. Never had trouble with that.


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

OK first, I have nevah used a firewall other than ZA. So that couldn't be it. I tried McAfee for 3 days when I got AOL 4 years ago and it was bundled....hated it, glut, resource hog, dumped it got new copy of AVG....but Mc not, in my (not long) experience, piggy hog like Symantec.---must be Peter's Stethoscope sucking up the ram:laugh: ...so maybe it's all subjective. I just don't want any system working harder than it has to is all...don't want my chip to rip...Chips.

And Chips....do not tell me U evah power on even once....without a firewall! And one carefully configured...along with your browser. R U serious?

I would also nevah get an all in one security suite...anymore than I would an all in one peripheral, I think the bigger the bundle, the usually the less worthy....aaaand, the more your acuity atrophies. Then...the GREMLNS....leave in DISGUST.....they aren't into hangin with replicants.

Don't think about it....U will break somethin.:grin: 

Still waiting for other humans to weigh in with other accounts of "AVG ate my homework".

C...I C I expect any given software program to work. Esp in XP. If something doesn't then it is opportunity to troubleshoot & learn. And nowwwww, exhaust the _finest _humans on planet...on this site!!! (Keep yr eye on the applause sign, guys....it went on and I hear nuthin.)

Have nevah gotten ovah that one of my Epsons...the gorgeous one with the blue/green lid.. from the imac series, found.it, found all my printers..can't find compatible drivers anywhere to work with XP. Works on Brio running 2K. O wait! I think it's a color issue!!....it likes beige and not black! OMG! _I have RACIST PRINTER_!!!!!! That..... was a true ephiphany, just now. It explains everything. And not a moment 2 soon.

Bet that Kramer guy has this exact printer!!!!! :4-thatsba (Keep up, please.)

If I had yr experiences....I would be a splat on the ceiling.
Which is why....no matter wut...I gotta find out.

Ciao.
Jill


----------



## BuffaloChips (Oct 31, 2006)

LOL! You can crack me up. Have you ever tried decaf?

I know I shouldn't ever get on without a firewall etc. but, sometimes I get lazy. But considering some of the places I visit from time to time it amazes me I don't have a computer FULL of trojans and viruses. But for some reason I don't.


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

*Lazy Dangerous*

I drink one cuppa coffee in the AM....this...is just Jilly. I have no off switch....waiting for Newegg to offer them.

Lazy in the way U allude 2, not lazy: pathological. Downloading a decent free firewall takes wut, 16 seconds?????

Why would U not do this? Why wouldn't U feel entitled to protect yr puter and yourself?? *O wait.....*it just came in: because you have issues about visiting the sites U do, right? Waiting for cybergod dice roll to crap out, right & punish U, right? "I am sinning", then U wait for the infection 24/7? Kinda risking/tempting/challenging/in yr face...& feeling infection cross between cyber & SDT only a mouseclick away.

Bingo. Also not cute. Means U R not driving your own vehicle. Ponder.

J.


----------



## PC person (Feb 2, 2006)

BuffaloChips said:


> Well, as for AVG anti-windows! I have tried it three different times. Every single time it hosed up windows until I removed it. I couldn't do ****! And it wasn't because there were any viruses or anything, it just wouldn't work! My opinion, it sucks and blows at the same time!
> 
> As for DSL. From my understanding, you don't share bandwidth from your house to the local node. And depending on where you are, that might be the ned of your street! So, don't take that as any guarantee. Although where I live the DSL service is pretty good compared to the city cable internet. Now, if I could get Comcast cable internet, that would be a horse of a different color.
> 
> ...


Depending on whether it's outrageously expensive or not, I'd try it.

And I know that DSL's signal degrades the farther you are from the central office, and you need to be very close, within a mile and a half to 3 miles, whereas telephone voice calls don't because the loading coils can amplify voice calls but not DSL signals, wonder what the specifics of this is though.


----------



## BuffaloChips (Oct 31, 2006)

LOL!

Well, actually the router I have is supposed to have a hardware firewall on it. Whew! I feel safer already.

Dunno why I haven't put ZoneAlarm back on in the last years or so.


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

*Humans not Perfect*

Chips....I stand by my insights re the Y not....but humans need to let themsleves be HUMAN, ok?

No fun being saints.....not at all. We R all works in progress.....which is why we belong to TSF, right????:wave: :grin: 

All of America will feel betta when Chips has a firewall.

I saw in on CNN.

Jill


----------



## BuffaloChips (Oct 31, 2006)

UNBELIEVABLE! I installed AVG with a clean install of Windblows last night, and so far it has worked!!

I can't believe it! WOW!!


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

*We Luv Chips!!!!*

At this moment, I at least.....feel WAAAAAAAAy RELIEVED!!!! You wife feels relieved even if she many not know it yet....the WHOLE WORLD!!!! Waaaay, CHIPS!!! It's a journey....and that is where the goodies R.....and U nevah know who is going to show up by "accident" to foster it....or when U r a part of other the Other's journey.:wave: 

EXCELLENT!:grin: Congrats!!!!

Jilly


----------



## BuffaloChips (Oct 31, 2006)

THX! lol! I just feel extremely lucky. It didn't work three other times. Who knows, maybe I just got hold of bad copies before.


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

*Deep, Get Ready....*

Well....I think there's a right time for things....and illumination ongoing....Universe amazing & mysterious....waaaay more than anything microprocessed....so maybe U finally just felt clearly, unambiguously entitled!!!!!:wink: 

But it's all good...also magic.

How come we are all awake????? On your end....maybe U R giddily running AVG scans one after another? OMG.

J.

Maybe U earned something more to be thankful for on the right day....and we R all trying to help!:grin:


----------

